# please help to identify small paint bubbles, and fixes



## stevlee (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi everyone, 
Merry xmas firstly. Hoping you can please help to identify from the photos what is happening with the paintwork and if any possibility to fix.

Not sure if camera picks up, but to touch, many tiny bubbles has formed on the surface of the paint. It is almost like tree saps, but not possible to wash off. If I clay bar the surface, will flatten, but leave marks almost like clear coat is removed. Even if I use a DA polisher. The results end up been worse!


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

That appears to be top coat failure, no real way of fixing except to have the panel/panels resprayed.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac- (Apr 9, 2019)

As above, there's moisture getting/gotten under the lacquer, it's going to need to sanded back and re-done.


----------



## Ste T (Jul 17, 2008)

sadly no quick fix for this other than the body shop if your not able to do it yourself


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Could it be solvent pop?


----------



## stevlee (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks for everyone feedback. Just gutted, this car I wash/wax more often than driven! Any idea how much will be approx cost if it is a bodyshop job to do the boot, roof and bonnet?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi,

Guessing £2,000- £3,000

What car is it?


----------



## stevlee (Aug 1, 2010)

It a gen1 Lexus IS300 with super low mileage, not even a ding on the door from new, since it's parked off road and never visited a supermarket car park before. I bought another more expensive car as daily for the supermarket dents.. crazy. 

In the rain today, can't see the damage to paint, so everyone is right, clear coat damage, but ouch 2-3k to repaint...

Any bodyshop recommendation, in SE London area?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Is it all over the car?


----------



## Marve (Jul 5, 2013)

stevlee said:


> It a gen1 Lexus IS300 with super low mileage, not even a ding on the door from new, since it's parked off road and never visited a supermarket car park before. I bought another more expensive car as daily for the supermarket dents.. crazy.
> 
> In the rain today, can't see the damage to paint, so everyone is right, clear coat damage, but ouch 2-3k to repaint...
> 
> Any bodyshop recommendation, in SE London area?


If you want it done 100% then head down to Kelly at KDS in Gillingham (It's worth the drive down and a train back).


----------



## stevlee (Aug 1, 2010)

Tricky Red said:


> Is it all over the car?


On the boot area, is a 3cm patch. On roof, mostly to front, but kind of spread. On bonnet, is again a 3-5cm patch of bubbles, which I kind of made worse with the clay bar and DA. No evidence of these small bubbles anywhere else


----------



## stevlee (Aug 1, 2010)

Marve said:


> If you want it done 100% then head down to Kelly at KDS in Gillingham (It's worth the drive down and a train back).


Thanks a lot for advise!


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

Try heating it up with a heat gun, be gentle, don't burn the paint. It looks like moisture under the paint. It is common on some vehicles. It is caused by the vehicles being sheeted up with the protective transport covers very soon after manufacture. I have seen this many times, and every time a quick heating with a heat gun solves it.


----------



## stevlee (Aug 1, 2010)

ridders66 said:


> Try heating it up with a heat gun, be gentle, don't burn the paint. It looks like moisture under the paint. It is common on some vehicles. It is caused by the vehicles being sheeted up with the protective transport covers very soon after manufacture. I have seen this many times, and every time a quick heating with a heat gun solves it.


Thanks Ridders66 I will give this a go after xmas and report back. I really hope this is the cure. Perfect job for the lockdown.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

It'll take minutes, if it is your problem it will begin to disappear as soon as you put the heat gun on it. I've had this a number of times with various stock vehicles and it has cured them every time. It was a bodyshop manager who told me. Many bodyshops will take the job on, use a heat gun and charge a fortune.


----------



## UkDetail2021 (Dec 21, 2020)

interesting, I have the same issue so sadly will need a new top coat. edited didnt see the heat gun idea, will give that a go.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

If it is moisture underneath the top coat, a heat gun will definitely fix it. Fingers crossed for you.


UkDetail2021 said:


> interesting, I have the same issue so sadly will need a new top coat. edited didnt see the heat gun idea, will give that a go.


----------

